# Ref; Wood Pellets- GMG



## TomKnollRFV (May 24, 2018)

Alright So I won't lie, I did not have an Amazen pellet maze till -after- my first big smoker session, when I tried to make the snack sticks with out one. I was like 'I can do this with a blow torch to light chips.'

I am not a smart man and it turned into rushing out to get the AMAZEN pellet maze thing. Which on Fleetfarm's website said came with some pellets, it did not. Grab the apple pellets and off I went and did all that. Love the Pellet tray. 

I fortunately live near a Earth Sense store..infact, the original location and they sell -bulk- grilling pellets and beyond their own brand, they sell Green Mountain Grill. Is GMG decent? 

http://pellethead.com/product/green...nd-bbq-grilling-wood-pellets-part-gmg-200228/

Specifically this one?


----------



## bdskelly (May 24, 2018)

I’ve used em. They worked great on my RecTec. Nice price too. B


----------



## TomKnollRFV (May 24, 2018)

Ta, I just didn't want to go and haul a 28 pound bag of pellets home and find out they'd burn like skunk weed or some thing!


----------

